# Area managers



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

We are looking for experienced and seasoned area managers and supervisors to join our snow team. If you possess managerial and organizational skills relating to snow & ice management we have opportunities for you.

If it's just not working out running your own small business, we have opportunities for you.

These are full-time year-round positions.

We are also looking to hire individuals just for the winter season.

In addition to growing our team I am always looking for qualified and experienced subcontractors to assist us in our snow work.

Please do not pm me...you can email your resume or work history with contact information to [email protected]

Thank you very much. Happy plowing!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Interesting way to tell Madsen he is FIRED!!!!!!!!!!!

Just kidding, TCLA is a great company to work for.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1810673 said:


> Interesting way to tell Madsen he is FIRED!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just kidding, TCLA is a great company to work for.


:laughing:........I have not made it that high on the company ladder....Im just a Buck Private.....:waving:

Ditto on TCLA is a Great Company to work for and Jim is one of the Best guys around....


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words.


----------

